# Popular Fantasy Novels translated to English by fans (free to read on the web)



## VEVO (Feb 9, 2012)

I have been immersed in the world of Chinese fantasy novels the past couple of months. Lot of fantastic reads:

http://www.novelupdates.com/series-ranking/?rank=popular

Highly recommend these:

Against the Gods
Coiling Dragon
Tales of Demons and Gods
Douluo Dalu
I Shall Seal the Heavens
The Desolate Era
Battle Through the Heavens
The Legendary Moonlight Sculptor

Most of which can be found here: http://www.wuxiaworld.com/

*Against the Gods description:* 
http://www.wuxiaworld.com/atg-index/prologue/

Wielding the sky poison pearl, receiving the blood of an evil god, cultivating the strength to oppose heaven, a lord overlooking the world!

http://www.novelupdates.com/series/against-the-gods/

Rating(4.6 / 5.0, 202 votes)
5 83% (167 votes)
4 8% (17 votes)
3 2% (5 votes)
2 0% (1 votes)
1 6% (12 votes)

*Coiling Dragon description: *
http://www.wuxiaworld.com/cdindex-html/book-1-chapter-1/

Empires rise and fall on the Yulan Continent. Saints, immortal beings of unimaginable power, battle using spells and swords, leaving swathes of destruction in their wake. Magical beasts rule the mountains, where the brave -- or the foolish -- go to test their strength. Even the mighty can fall, feasted on by those stronger. The strong live like royalty; the weak strive to survive another day.

This is the world which Linley is born into. Raised in the small town of Wushan, Linley is a scion of the Baruch clan, the clan of the once-legendary Dragonblood Warriors. Their fame once shook the world, but the clan is now so decrepit that even the heirlooms of the clan have been sold off. Tasked with reclaiming the lost glory of his clan, Linley will go through countless trials and tribulations, making powerful friends but also deadly enemies.

Come witness a new legend in the making. The legend of Linley Baruch.

http://www.novelupdates.com/series/coiling-dragon/

Rating(4.7 / 5.0, 167 votes)
5 80% (133 votes)
4 14% (24 votes)
3 3% (5 votes)
2 1% (2 votes)
1 2% (3 votes)

*Tales of Demons and Gods*
http://www.wuxiaworld.com/tdg-index/tdg-chapter-1/

Nie Li, the strongest Demon Spiritualist in his past life and standing at the pinnacle of the martial world. However, he lost his life during the battle with Sage Emperor and the six deity ranked beast. His soul was then returned back in time to when he is still 13. Although he is the weakest in his class with the lowest talent of only a red soul realm, with the aid of the vast knowledge he had accumulated from his previous life, he shall train faster then anyone.

This time he will try to protect Glory City which, in the coming future, would be assaulted by beasts and ends up being destroyed, as well as protecting his lover, friends and family who died by that beast assault. And to destroy the Sacred family whom abandon their duty and betrayed Glory City in his past life.

http://www.novelupdates.com/series/tales-of-demons-and-gods/

Rating(4.5 / 5.0, 143 votes)
5 76% (108 votes)
4 11% (16 votes)
3 3% (5 votes)
2 4% (6 votes)
1 6% (8 votes)

*Douluo Dalu*
https://bluesilvertranslations.wordpress.com/chapter-list/

Tang Sect, the most famous martial arts sect of all. By stealing its most secret teachings to fulfill his dreams, Tang San committed an unforgivable crime. With his ambition attained, he hands his legacy to the sect and throws himself from the fearsome "Hell's Peak."

But he could have never imagined that this would reincarnate him in another world, one without magic, martial arts, and grudges. A land where only the mystical souls of battle lay.

The continent of Douluo.

How will Tang San survive in this unknown environment? With a new road to follow, a new legend begins...

*Desolate Era*
http://www.wuxiaworld.com/desolate-era-index/de-book-1-chapter-1/

Fate had never been kind to Ji Ning. Wracked by illnesses and infirm his entire life on Earth, Ning knew early on that he would die as a teenager. What he didn't know was that there really was such a thing as life after death, and that the multiverse was a far larger place than he thought.

A lucky twist of fate (one of the few in Ning's life) meant that Ning was reborn into a world of Immortals and monsters, of Ki Refiners and powerful Fiendgods, a world where Dynasties lasted for millions of years. A world which is both greater...and yet also smaller...than he ever could imagine. He would have the opportunity to join them, and in this life, Ning swore to himself, he would never let himself be weak again! The Era he was born into was a Desolate one, but Ning would make it his era.

*The Legendary Moonlight Sculptor*

The man forsaken by the world, the man a slave to money and the man known as the legendary God of War in the highly popular MMORPG Continent of Magic. With the coming of age, he decides to say goodbye, but the feeble attempt to earn a little something for his time and effort ripples into an effect none could ever have imagined.

Through a series of coincidences, his legendary avatar is sold for 3.1 billion won, bringing great joy to him, only to plunge him into despair at losing almost all of it to vicious loan sharks. With revelation of money through gaming, he rises from the abyss with new found resolve and steps forward into the new age of games led by the first ever Virtual Reality MMORPG, Royal Road.

This is the legend of Lee Hyun on his path to becoming Emperor with only his family loving heart, his boundless desire for money, his unexpected mind, his diligently forged body and the talent of hard work backing him

http://www.novelupdates.com/series/the-legendary-moonlight-sculptor/
Rating(4.7 / 5.0, 66 votes)
5 86% (57 votes)
4 8% (5 votes)
3 2% (1 votes)
2 2% (1 votes)
1 3% (2 votes)


----------



## VEVO (Feb 9, 2012)

Some information about Chinese web novels (think of it as Wattpad but with revenue for authors). Online web novel publishing is huge in China with hundreds of millions of readers. The biggest web novel company, Cloudary, was sold for $800 million to Tencent Literature earlier this year. Top Chinese web novelists can earn $3-5 million a year in royalties.

http://www.cbbc.org/getmedia/90f952d0-1bf8-4594-972e-afdb324b128b/The-Publishing-Landscape-in-China/

5.4 Business Models for Online Literature

Online literature made available via sites like Qidian tends to begin as serialised fiction that
readers can access without any charge. Once a series becomes popular, it is converted into 'VIP
content' and readers are required to pay to read the latest instalments. The price of online paid
reading is extremely low by Western standards, as illustrated below, and revenue is split between
authors and website operators.

As early as 2006, Qidian is estimated to have had over 100 million
daily page views and made more than 30 million Yuan (£3.2 million) in profit. Qidian's successful
combination of a 'freemium' approach and a micropayment system was regarded as one of the
most significant commercial innovations made in China that year.

Online mobile reading platforms like Tencent Literature, Cloudary and ChineseAll have all
developed their own user-friendly payment systems in cooperation with mobile communications
companies, which are widely accepted by readers.

5.4.1 Payment System Case Study: Cloudary

The Cloudary platform's business model is built around three revenue models:116

5.4.1.1 Subscription
Readers can pay for content using Cloudary's virtual currency supported by different payment
mechanisms such as Alipay, PayPal, online banking (international bank cards are supported), mobile
phone bills and top-up cards.

Cloudary's payment systems included:

A micro-payment policy:
¥0.05 (less than 1 pence) per 1,000 characters (Non-members)
¥0.04 per 1,000 characters (Basic members)
¥0.03 per 1,000 characters (Intermediate members)
¥0.02 per 1,000 characters (Supreme members)
(Membership requirements vary slightly among Cloudary's different websites.)

Other pricing models:

Monthly subscription: (available in Hongxiu, Xiaoxiang, ShuYuan and Jinjiang)

1 Month ¥15.00 (approximately £1.60)
3 Months ¥36.00 (£3.80)
6 Months ¥63.00 (£6.70)
12 Months ¥108.00 (£11.40)
24 Months ¥180.00 (£19.10)

(Subscribers may read all chapters of the 'monthly subscribed books'. Prices
vary slightly among different websites e.g. Qidian etc.)

Complete e-book purchase: (available for some completed books i.e. not serialised content):
¥1.00 (11 pence) to ¥10.00 (£1.06), depending on the titles

5.4.1.2 Pay What You Can: 'Reward from Readers'

Cloudary also operates a 'pay what you can' model, giving readers the power to reward specific
authors. Only a low proportion of readers use this option, however, though some readers have
been willing to pay up to 60 Yuan (£6.40) in a month.

5.4.1.3 Advertising

Advertisements appear widely across the Cloudary platform in pictures, texts, links and other
forms. Advertising income from Cloudary's desktop version is more mature than the mobile,
attributed by Cloudary to complications in selling advertising on mobile device screens, but it is
actively trying to establish a revenue stream here too.117

In 2011, Cloudary also sold the rights of 651 of its works, with nearly 100 movies or TV series
adapted from Cloudary works launched or in development by 2013. In China's top 10 most
popular TV episodes in 2011, four were adaptations from online literature, and most adapted
online original literary works originate from the Cloudary platform.

5.5 How authors get paid for Online Literature

China's leading online writers earn high royalties with the top writers such as Tang Jia San Shao
earning over 26.5 million Yuan a year (£2.8 million) Reportedly, San Shao has been writing every
day constantly for nearly 100 months over an eight-year period. During this time, he has finished
12 Fantasy Fiction titles containing more than 21 million words and is said to be looking to apply
to enter the Guinness World Records book.118

In the UK and the US, a number of self-published writers have been equally successful in
nurturing careers outside of the traditional publishing process, but most of these writers have made their income through selling full-length e-books via publishing programmes such as Kindle
Direct Publishing (KDP). Wattpad, the closest Western equivalent to a Chinese online literature
platform, does not yet have as clear revenue streams for authors, but successfully acts as a
launchpad for some writers who go on to monetise their work through traditional publishing
deals.119

Table 4 shows China's Top 5 Internet writers in terms of royalties (Nov 2012 -- Nov 2013).120

RANKING PSEUDONYM ROYALTIES (MILLION YUAN) AGE
1 Tang Jia San Shao 26.5 32
2 Tiancan Tudou 20 24
3 Xuehong 14.5 34
4 Wochi Xihongshi 13 26
5 Mengru Shenji 12 29

Table 4: China's Top 5 Internet writers

5.5.1 Author Case Study: Tang Jia San Shao
2004: Becomes a part-time online writer, writing fantasy fiction in
Huanjianshumeng. Payment: 18 Yuan (under £2) per thousand words. First title:
Son of the Light.

2005: Moves to write on Cloudary (Qidian), becoming one of their 'platinum'
writers--writing content for Cloudary's platinum subscribers.

2006: Becomes a full-time online writer.

2011-12: Becomes the first online writer elected to the Chinese Writers
Association.

2012-13: Becomes the first online writer partnering with Shengda Literature
to start up his own studio, looking after all rights, including digital media, print
publishing, movies and games. According to Shengda Literature, profits from the
studio will be divided 50/50 between Shengda and Tang Jia San Shao.121
From November 2012 to November 2013, Tang Jia San Shao earnt 26.5 million
Yuan (about £2.8 million) from royalties.122


----------



## VEVO (Feb 9, 2012)

My rating out of 10

Tales of Demons and Gods 9.5/10
Against the Gods 9.5/10
I Shall Seal the Heavens 9.5/10
Douluo Dalu (Battle Continent) 9.5/10
The Legendary Moonlight Sculptor 9.5/10  ------ highly recommended for those who are interested in Virtual Reality gaming
Battle Through the Heavens 9/10
Way of Choice 9/10
Wu Dong Qian Kun 8.5/10 
Coiling Dragon 8.5/10
The Desolate Era 8.5/10
The Great Ruler 8.5/10
Sealed Divine Throne 8.5/10
Martial God Asura 8/10
Mad God 8/10
Stellar Transformation 7.5/10
Peerless Martial God 7.5/10
Chaotic Sword God 7/10


----------



## Joseph J Bailey (Jun 28, 2013)

As a fan of wuxia, I say thank you!

Thank you for this list and summary and thank you to all those who have helped translate these works into English!

Xièxiè


----------



## VEVO (Feb 9, 2012)

Joseph J Bailey said:


> As a fan of wuxia, I say thank you!
> 
> Thank you for this list and summary and thank you to all those who have helped translate these works into English!
> 
> Xiexie


This link might be of interested to you
http://www.spcnet.tv/forums/showthread.php/38942-Links-to-Completed-Translations#.VlP5J3arTIU
Links to Completed Wuxia Translations


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Locking while we research . . . there is some indication that the translations are not authorized by the original copyright owners.


----------

